# Red shirt bled onto my khaki's



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how to best get all the pink staining out of my new khaki maternity pants, that resulted from them being washed with a bright red shirt??? (not be me, ahem)

They are currently soaking in OxyClean, as that was DH's idea and I had no other ideas, but wondering if that was the best choice.

I don't know anything about the trick of the laundry, so wondering what to do when this happens.

This makes me sad, because I was trying to be so frugal and only buy two pairs of maternity work pants, and now one of them might be ruined.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Oxyclean should do the trick. If an item hasn't been in the dryer, sometimes an overnight soak in cold water is enough.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, great thanks. As DH said "That screaming guy from the TV always said this would work!"


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

Also Dye Rit makes a special solution for when things happen like that. try the dye rit rack.


----------



## MommyPants (Aug 24, 2007)

If it doesn't come out, you might try toothpaste. Just use whatever is cheap. Toothpaste typically bleaches red based colors, but not any others. I've used this trick tons. Just rub the toothpaste in, let it sit for a moment and then rinse it out thoroughly.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Soaking in vinegar might work.

I wore a pair of light khakis to a child's birthday party. It was outdoors, on a windy day, after a rain. The crepe paper got wet and I ended up with blue stains all over my pants. I washed them in cold water and hung to dry...they looked awful. I soaked them over night in vinegar and re-washed...the dye came out almost completely.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

if you have the patience, I find that repeated washing normally gets stains like this out. I check the item before I transfer it in to the dryer. If it's still stained it stays in the machine for the next load.


----------



## llwr (Feb 24, 2009)

Repeated washings worked for me to remove blue dye. It's more likely to work if it hasn't already been dried, but even if it's been through the dryer, you don't have much to lose.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dbsam* 
Soaking in vinegar might work.

I wore a pair of light khakis to a child's birthday party. It was outdoors, on a windy day, after a rain. The crepe paper got wet and I ended up with blue stains all over my pants. I washed them in cold water and hung to dry...they looked awful. I soaked them over night in vinegar and re-washed...the dye came out almost completely.

Vinegar can also set the stain, especially in protein fibers.


----------

